# ath5k jumbo disconnect

## johnny99

My wifi card disconnects the AP association every few seconds.

If I re-apply the ssid, it re-associates with the  AP, and reactivates for a few seconds..

My Access Point hasn't changed in several years, but this problem started in the last week.

I really need help to figure this out.

My band-aid is a shell loop:

```
while [ 1 ]; do 

  if ( ! `ping  -c 1 192.168.0.1 > /dev/null` ); then

         echo down `date`; 

         iwconfig wlan0 essid all_your_base; 

         sleep 10;    

  fi; 

done
```

lspci |grep Atheros

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

uname -ar

```
Linux genx 2.6.34-gentoo #2 SMP Tue Jun 1 09:35:08 PDT 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

modinfo ath5k

```
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko

version:        0.6.0 (EXPERIMENTAL)

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

description:    Support for 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards.

author:         Nick Kossifidis

author:         Jiri Slaby

srcversion:     903857000F3565F05339D18

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000019sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000018sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000017sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000016sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000015sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000014sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00001014sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v000010B7d00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000A727d00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000012sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000011sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000007sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000207sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        mac80211,cfg80211,ath

vermagic:       2.6.34-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversions 686 4KSTACKS

parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)

parm:           all_channels:Expose all channels the device can use. (bool)
```

lsmod |grep ath

```
ath5k                 107106  0

mac80211              111601  1 ath5k

ath                     6154  1 ath5k

cfg80211              101192  3 ath5k,mac80211,ath
```

Relevent dmesg output shows the reoccurring  disconnect.

```
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: authenticate with 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (try 1)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (try 1)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=3)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

documentation:3a:60 after 500ms, disconnecting.

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain 

wlan0: authenticate with 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (try 1)                                                                              

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (try 1) 

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=3)

wlan0: associated

CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 16875 nsec

No probe response from AP 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 after 500ms, disconnecting.

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

wlan0: authenticate with 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (try 1)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (try 1)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=2)

wlan0: associated

No probe response from AP 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 after 500ms, disconnecting.

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

wlan0: authenticate with 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (try 1)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (try 1)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=2)

wlan0: associated

ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo

No probe response from AP 00:1c:10:3b:3a:60 after 500ms, disconnecting.

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo

ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo

ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.34-gentoo i686)

=================================================================                               

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7500_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 01 Jun 2010 11:45:01 +0000                                                   

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4 

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi addc alsa apache2 arts avahi avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bookmarks branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjkcodecs cleartype cli commons-codec consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dri dsk dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evolution exif exscalibar faacc faad fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran frame fuse gd gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gpm gs gtk gtk2 hal iconv iconvcodec ipv6 jasper java jpeg kde-meta kdexdeltas kerberos krb5 lcms ldap libdv libnotify libtheora mad madwifi midi mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mppe-mppc mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pda pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sql sse ssl startup-notification subtitles svg svga sysfs tcpd tga theora tiff truetype truetypelive type1 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xext ximian-connector xml xml2 xmms xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias perl vdpau" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="genesys" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

